# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Napad panike ~ posvajanje djeteta

## Makenna

Naša priča seže unatrag godinu i pol dana, kada mi je operativnim zahvatom odstranjena maternica i jedan jajnik. U prvi mah, tadašnji zaručnik _(danas suprug)_ i ja bili smo neutješni, jer smo izgubili mogućnost imati biološko dijete o kojemu smo - kao i brojni mladi parovi - maštali.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Kada su se emocije malo smirile, uvidjeli smo da postoji rješenje našeg problema... i da naša želja nije potpuno neostvariva.

Dva mjeseca nakon moje operacije udala sam se za, meni, najdivnijeg čovjeka na svijetu. Odlučili smo da je najmudrije pričekati malo s posvojenjem i pokušati srediti vlastiti stambeni prostor. Za nas i naše dijete. Pronašli smo kuću koja nam se sviđa, međutim to nam se malo zakompliciralo zbog dokumentacije oko kuće, pa smo za sada još uvijek na mrtvoj točki - kupujemo tu kuću, ali čekamo da se riješe dokumenti. Dok se to ne riješi, ne možemo početi sređivati kuću.

Budući da sam redovito na Rodi _(samo čitam, ne pišem  )_ shvatila sam da postupak posvojenja dugo traje, pa smo se odlučili ipak krenuti u akciju _(prije nego uspijemo kupiti kuću)_.

Kako mi nije bio potpuno jasan postupak, napisali smo zamolbu koju sam poslala na sve Centre za socijalnu skrb u Hrvatskoj, 5. studenog ove godine. Nekoliko dana nakon toga počeli su nam stizati odgovori sa svih strana Lijepe naše, osim iz našeg nadležnog Centra. A prošli tjedan je stigao i njihov odgovor. Gdje nam zakazuju sastanak za ovaj tjedan.

I sad MM i ja imamo blagi napad panike jer ne znamo što možemo očekivati za taj prvi susret?

I da, postoji još jedna bojazan. Naime, MM je kao i puno naših muških s 19 godina otišao u Domovinski rat i cijeli rat proveo na ratištu. Danas, kao i bezbroj njih, pati od PTSP-a... Mišljenja sam da taj podatak ne bi trebalo zatajiti pri razgovoru u Centru. Jesam li u krivu?

Savjetujte me, molim vas!

----------


## čokolada

Makenna, dobrodošla na naš pdf!   :Love:  
Bilo je već sličnih tema, napr. ova http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52507.

Na prvom razgovoru socijalni radnik će pokušati dokučiti vašu motivaciju za posvojenje, ispitati da li zadovoljavate osnovne uvjete za posvojitelje (kakav-takav krov nad glavom, stalne prihode i sl.) odnosno napraviti "obradu" (pročačkaj po postovima, jako se puno o tome pisalo). Razgovor sa psihologom sljedeći je korak. Ne znam puno o PTSP-u, ali razum mi govori da ga vrlo opsežni testovi neće uspjeti prikriti, pa mi se čini mudrije otvoreno porazgovarati o tome. 
Pri posvojenju je, inače, potrebno priložiti i liječničku potvrdu da posvojitelj ne boluje od težih psihičkih i fizičkih bolesti, možda bi bilo dobro posavjetovati se i s osobnim liječnikom (kako se PTSP klasificira?).

U svakom slučaju nemate što izgubiti. Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## Makenna

Prije svega, hvala na dobrodošlici.  :Smile: 
Jako sam sretna što postoji ovakvo mjesto, gdje možeš vidjeti druga iskustva i čuti dobre savjete.




> Pri posvojenju je, inače, potrebno priložiti i liječničku potvrdu da posvojitelj ne boluje od težih psihičkih i fizičkih bolesti, možda bi bilo dobro posavjetovati se i s osobnim liječnikom (kako se PTSP klasificira?).


Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da se to klasificira kao psihički poremećaj. Međutim, liječnik je rekao da dijete, odn. posvojenje, može pomoći MM. I da će mu napisati takvo mišljenje.


Hvala na potpori.   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Makenna dobrodošla   :Bye:  .

----------


## Makenna

> Makenna dobrodošla   .


Hvala lijepo.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nikakve relevantne podatke nije dobro skrivati. Uvijek je dobro ići s istinom van, pa što bude. Vidim da je liječnik dobronamjeran i vama naklonjen, a bitno je i kakav ćete dojam ostaviti kad vas budu zvali.

----------


## Makenna

> Nikakve relevantne podatke nije dobro skrivati. Uvijek je dobro ići s istinom van, pa što bude.


Tako smo nekako MM i ja danas i razgovarali.
Nema smisla muljati... a sve se ionako lako može saznati.

U svakom slučaju, hvala vam svima na savjetima.  :Heart:

----------


## ivančica15

nemaš nikakve bojazni i moj je muž krenuo u rat sa devetnaest i ima isti problem i to je nas na početku mučilo ali danas smo roditelji dviju prekreasnih djevojčica i on je naj divniji otac na svijetu. Naravno da smo u našem i u centru naših djevojčica to rekli prošao je sve testove dobio potvrdu od psihijatra tako da nije to nikakav problem čak mislim pošto je centar iz kojeg su naše cure bio  pogođen sa ratom bilo normalno da je su dečki krenuli u obranu bilo bi jako nepošteno da su zakinuti sa pravom na posvojenje zato samo hrabro naprijed i želim ti puno sreće

----------


## Vlvl

Makenna, dobrodošla! I ja mislim da ne treba ništa skrivati, niti da se može sakriti. Puno sreće!

----------


## Makenna

> nemaš nikakve bojazni i moj je muž krenuo u rat sa devetnaest i ima isti problem i to je nas na početku mučilo ali danas smo roditelji dviju prekreasnih djevojčica i on je naj divniji otac na svijetu.


Ne mogu ti opisati koliko me ovo ohrabruje.

U četvrtak imamo prvi susret u Centru.
Već me sada hvata neka blaga nervoza u želucu.   :Ups:

----------


## ivančica15

znam da ti nije lako to smo i mi sve prošli ti se samo opusti i sve će biti ok, želim ti puno sreće i javi kako je prošlo.

----------


## Makenna

Hvala. Budem se javila.  :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

sretno i uskoro da bude sve iza vas a vase djete kod vas  :Love:

----------


## Mariela

Puno sreće vam želim.

----------


## Makenna

Sutra u 11 smo u Centru.
Ne znam kako ću noćas zaspati.   :Ups:

----------


## maria71

sretno   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretno!

----------


## Anvi

Držim fige!   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Samo hrabro   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Makenna

Hvala vam.   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Makenna, dobro došla!

Kako je prošao razgovor?

----------


## Makenna

Kao što sam vam gore napisala, prije razgovora smo i MM i ja imali blage napade panike. Često mi se tako događa kad želim da sve ok prođe, a kada ne znam što mogu očekivati.

Uglavnom, nakon tog prvog razgovora moram priznati da su napadi panike bili bezrazložni. Socijalna radnica je mlada žena, s kojom smo obavili razgovor otprilike onim tijekom kako ste neke već ovdje i pisale _(posebno zahvaljujem otocanki   )_.

Odmah smo dogovorili i razgovor kod psihologice za 13.12.
Btw, i psihologica je mlada žena.

Zašto naglašavam ovo da su obje mlade žene?
Zato što mi se čini da mi je nekako lakše s njima razgovarati, nego za starijima.

U svakom slučaju, napravili smo prvi veći korak.   :Smile:

----------


## leonessa

Makenna samo hrabro dalje  :D .

----------


## Makenna

Hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## rada km

Zelim ti puno srece i da sto pre ostvaris svoj cilj.Ja sam prosla kroz to i znam kako se osecas ali budi jaka i sve ce doci na svoje.Pozzz

----------


## UmaBg

Vidi, morate biti hrabri i pokusti da eliminisete tu paniku, zezajte se, razgovarajte, usmerite paznju na nesto drugo.
Vi tek cinite prve korake, a vec panicite, to nije dobro, sta ce biti kad vam nadju dete i zovnu vas iz CSR. :? 
Znam da je lakse pricati, nego biti u nekoj situaciji, ali i MM i ja smo prosli sve sto smo trebali, sa strucnjacima svih profila i kao sto sam negde vec napisala ja sam ih tretirala samo kao ljude koji rade svoj posao, ravnopravne sagovornike,  pitala sta me zanima, cak smo se na skoli roditeljstva svi zezali i smejali sa jos jednim parom.
Bdw i MM i ja imamo nesto preko 40, a svi u ekipi iz CSR su bili nesto mladji, pa se stvorila dobra atmosfera.
Srecno i sto pre do cilja  :Heart:

----------


## Makenna

Nisam se javila neko vrijeme...
Uglavnom, prošla sam psiho-test. MM ide sljedeći tjedan, jer onoga dana kada sam ja bila na testiranju on je imao temperaturu i bio prehlađen. Pa ga je psihologica poslala kući, jer se bojala da se neće moći dobro koncentrirati.

I da... malo nas je isprepadala... u stilu da vjerojatno nećemo biti prvi izbor za posvojitelje zbog dijagnoze MM _(PTSP)_. No, jasno sam joj dala do znanja da mi od svoje namjere ne odustajemo, a da u životu djeteta može biti i puno gorih stvari od PTSP-a. 

Zvuči malo frustrirajuće kada ti odmah u startu kažu da vjerojatno nemaš šanse.  :/ 

No, nema predaje!   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni se sviđa što ste bili iskreni i pošteni u startu.   :Heart:  Borite se, nadam se da će vam se želja što prije ostvariti.

----------


## Makenna

> Meni se sviđa što ste bili iskreni i pošteni u startu.


Tako smo odlučili odmah.
A i ovdje sam pročitala da je najbolje odmah biti iskren.

Iskreno i otvorena srca, MM je kopirao svu liječničku dokumentaciju koju ima od psihijatra _(ide redovito jednom mjesečno na razgovor)_, te mišljenje psihijatra _(koji je napisao da misli da bi za njega čak bilo dobro i pozitivno da ima dijete)_. Vidjet ćemo šta će biti kada i on prođe psiho-test.

----------


## zhabica

dobro ste odlucili! to samo pokazuje vasu kvalitetu kao osoba! samo hrabro i od srca vam zelim srecu!   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Dobro ste postupili. Sretno!

----------


## no_sikiriki

Makeena, samo hrabro naprijed! Panika je relativno normalna stvar koja, cini mi se, uvijek nekako ide PRIJE ovakvih, ali i svih vaznih stvari. No, vecinom, u samom trenutku te situacije čovjek si nekim automatizmom posloži sve kockice (toga niti nismo svjesni) i većinom sve "odigra" kako treba. Kasnije kada analiziramo, sto se dogodilo - opet nismo svjesni koja nas je snaga na to natjerala. Čovjek ima puno snage, to vidimo tek kad prodjemo teške situacije.
Meni se dogodilo da sam noc prije no sto smo MM i ja išli na razgovor s psihologom - cijelu noc bila s mamom u bolnici (bilo joj je jako lose). Iz bolnice sam kratko došla kuci, nabrzinu spremila stvari za posao, otisla raditi i onda poslije posla na razgovor kod psihologa. Kad sam došla na razgovor mislila sam možda i napomenuti što mi se dogodilo noc prije, ali nisam. No, iako sam bila jako pospana jer nisam cijelu noc spavala i u brizi zbog mame, sve je proslo dobro. 
Želim vam puno srece!  :Heart:

----------


## Makenna

Hvala vam svima na podršci.   :Kiss:  


MM je danas bio na psiho-testu. Veli da je mogao i bolje, ali da nije bilo loše. Sad čekamo da vidimo što biti dalje.   :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Makenna, ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## Makenna

Ima novosti... ali nisam se javljala jer neprestano imam grč u želucu.

Kao što sam vam napisala u jednom od svojih prethodnih postova, bili smo na obradi u Centru.
Moral i poštenje nalagali su nam da budemo potpuno iskreni, pa smo tako odmah iskreno rekli da suprug pati od PTSP-a, predočili svu njegovu postojeću liječničku dokumentaciju... i na tom prvom razgovoru s psihologicom odmah smo isprepadani. Rečeno nam je da zbog PTSP-a vjerojatno nećemo biti prvi izbor za posvojitelje...

No i to smo prošli... nekako... a onda smo u ožujku 2008. godine telefonski  pozvani u naš Centar. Mislili smo da nas zovu da dođemo na još neke dodatne razgovore i na dogovor kada stručni tim može doći u naš dom. Ali, dogodilo nam se upravo suprotno. Obaviješteni smo da nismo pogodni za biti posvojitelji, jer moj psiho test nije zadovoljavajuć. No, niti taj moj psiho test, tada se pokazalo, nije najgore što nas je moglo zakočiti. Kao što sam i ovdje napisala, moj suprug ima PTSP i stručni tim se držao samo toga. Toga da on ima PTSP i da zbog toga baš i nismo prvi izbor za biti posvojitelji. Nije ih interesiralo niti mišljenje suprugovog liječnika psihijatra niti išta drugo. Tim je donio svoj sud i od toga nisu odstupali.

Bili smo beskrajno razočarani.
I kada se sjetim da se je cijeli razgovor sa timom vrtio oko suprugovog PTSP-a, nisam se mogla oteti dojmu da bi možda bilo puno bolje ili da nismo priznali taj prokleti PTSP ili da uopće nismo išli zajedno na posvajanje _(da sam možda išla sama)_.

A onda sam postala ljuta. Jer ništa napismeno nismo dobili. Dobili smo tek usmenu informaciju. Koja niti mene niti supruga nije zadovoljavala. Smatrala sam da imamo pravo znati što to s nama nije u redu. Pa sam tražila pismenim putem Centar da nam se službeno, pismenim putem očituje.

Kako nismo dobili ništa konkretno, u lipnju 2008. godine nadležnom ministarstvu sam poslala prigovor na rad našeg Centra. Odnosno, prigovor na obradu. Nakon još jedne požurnice, sredinom prosinca _(pred Božić)_ dobili smo odgovor da je Centar korektno proveo obradu, da shvaćaju našu razočaranost, te da moj suprug nije stigmatiziran zbog PTSP-a, kako se to nama činilo.

Teško nam je pao i taj odgovor ministarstva, ali iskreno nismo niti mislili da ćemo dobiti nekakav drugačiji. I taman kada nas je malo popustilo, danas - 2. siječnja 2009. godine - stiže nam rezultat obrade nadležnog Centra, koja je u Centru provedena u ožujku 2008. godine! Trebalo je SAMO 9. mjeseci da na svoju kućnu adresu dobijemo mišljenje Centra. Čitajući rezultate obrade, naišli smo na nekolicinu netočnih podataka _(npr. naša financijska primanja su prikazana znatno manjima nego što ustvari jesu)_.

Ne znam šta bih vam rekla. Beskrajno smo tužni. I suprug i ja.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Nemamo namjeru odustati od našeg nauma, ali nekako imam osjećaj da se borimo protiv OGROMNIH vjetrenjača. 

*Ima li tko od vas kakav pametan savjet?
Kako dalje?*

----------


## Zdenka2

Draga makenna, žao mi je što ste se našli u takvoj situaciji.   :Love:  

Suosjećam s tobom i tvojim mužem, ali mi je teško dati ti konkretan savjet kad ne znam o čemu se konkretno radi, koje su to zapreke koje su se timu u Centru činile nepremostivima. U svakom slučaju, učinila bih sve što mogu da te zapreke uklonim. Na neki način, ne zamjeram im njihov možda pretjerani oprez - mi posvojitelji nismo njihova glavna briga nego su to djeca. 

Ja bih na tvom mjestu stala na loptu i ispitala sve mogućnosti koje imam i onda donosila odluke. Mimo vašeg Centra ne možete ići, jer se obrade provode isključivo po mjestu stanovanja. Možda je moguće naći neki zajednički jezik s njima i u nekim novim okolnostima proći novu obradu. Također bih se raspitala i o mogućnostima inozemnog posvojenja - ne znam mnogo o tome, ali mislim da se neke šanse otvaraju.

Želim ti da ne kloneš i da budeš jaka.   :Love:

----------


## Makenna

Draga Zdenka, hvala na tvome odgovoru.

Znam da je teško išta konkretno napisati, jer svatko od nas ima specifičnu situaciju. Svi smo mi individualci, razlikujemo se kao obitelji...

Ono što sam vjerojatno izostavila napisati riječi su psihologice u Centru... da ovo nije konačno i da se mi možemo ponovo javiti sa svojim zahtjevom u Centar za godinu - dvije. Godina je, evo, već prošla. Ali, kao što si mi savjetovala, konsolidirat ćemo malo svoje redove, pa ćemo tek onda krenuti od početka.

Razmišljam o sebi i svojoj psihi od prije godinu dana.
Bila sam dosta nezadovoljna svime. Prošlo je taman godinu dana od moje operacije _(kojom sam izgubila mogućnost postati majkom)_, muža su prisilno umirovili jer je postao višak na poslu _(bio je djelatna vojna osoba)_, bili smo u fazi kupnje kuće koja se taman u to vrijeme zakomplicirala, ponavljala sam prvu godinu na fakultetu _(koju sam pala jer sam bila u bolnici i nisam mogla davati ispite)_, imala sam trzavice sa svekrvom, neka sitna natezanja s mojim roditeljima...
Vjerujem da je sve to utjecalo da moj psiho test pokaže da sam nezadovoljna osoba.
No, puno se toga od tada promijenilo. Na bolje, naravno. I promijenit će se još.

Međutim, rastužilo me i razočaralo da je moj muž, prema mišljenju Centra, glavna prepreka. Odnosno, njegova bolest. A i ovdje, a i u životu, sam naišla na ljude koji su usprkos toj dijagnozi uspjeli posvojiti i vrlo su dobri roditelji svojoj djeci.

Jedno samo znam. Odustati nećemo. To je sigurno.
Ako su nam se posložile sve druge stvari u životu, posložit će se i ovo. Nekako.

U svakom slučaju, Zdenka, hvala na podršci.   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Draga makenna, i sama kažeš da se u tebi mnogo toga promijenilo u protekloj godini. Iz tvojih riječi se naslućuje da se sada osjećaš jačom, a to znači da ima još mogućnosti da nešto učinite. 

Ako ne odustanete i pokažete da ste ustrajni i čvrsti u svojoj namjeri i kao obitelj, vjerujem da će i Centar to razumjeti i da ćete doći do svoga djeteta.

----------


## Livija2

draga   makenna   želim   vam   svu   sreću   ovg   svita   i   da   ubrzo   postanete   m  i   t      :Kiss:     od     :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Draga Makenna, žao mi je što ste dobili negativan rezultat obrade, i što ste se toliko namučili da uopće dođete do obrade. 
Ali nadu pruža mišljenje psihologice da se možete javiti ponovo. Prošla si težak period, čega si i sama svjesna. Sad je to iza vas, nadam se da će vam bit lakše krenuti dalje, a kad se osjetite spremni ponovo u obradu.   :Love:

----------


## nevena

makenna, nemam nikakav savjet samo ti zelim poslati podrsku i pozeljeti svu srecu svijeta. Iz tvojih rijeci se cita da si jaka osoba i Centar ce na kraju to prepoznati. Vjerujem da se na kraju ipak kockice sloze i da sve sjedne na svoje mjesto.

Puno srece ti zelim   :Love:

----------


## Makenna

Hvala vam svima od srca na podršci.   :Heart:

----------


## lina1li

slučajno sam se zaletila na ovaj topić, jedno pitanje draga makkena.
Zašto ste spominjali muževu dijagnozu, ako smatrate da ona ne bi utjecala na odgajanje "vašeg bebača"?
nisam čitala sve od početka, ali ako je to nekakva "sitna" dijagnoza, čemu ta iskrenost?

Ja i moj suprug smo se odlučili za posvajanje, i trenutno smo na obradi, prošli smo dva razgovora i dva psiho testa, za 10-tak dana stižu nam doma.
Što misliš, da sam napisla da sam nekad nervozna ili da se pokaram sa mužem.
Ti i tvoj suprug ste se odlučili za taj korak koji je veoma hrabar po meni i sami ste svjesni koliko ste sposobni odgojiti dijete, mislim da ste s tim korakom pošteni ljudi, tako ste se trebali i njima prikazati kao dobri i pošteni ljudi.

Moj savjet: ne znam gdje živite, ali odite u neki drugi najbliži centar, ne vjerujem da su komjuterski povezani i krenite ispočetka.
I budite pošteni i iskreni prema sebi, jer jedino Vi znate jeste sposobni kvalitetno i sa srcem odgojiti dijete.

----------


## sima

koliko ja znam ne mogu traziti obradu od drugog centra vec onog kojem pripadaju lina1li.a i moj savjet je svima da budu iskreni jer se ipak kod obrade sve vidi i sazna(mislim na potvrde,rjesenja itd.)  makenna zelim vam da pokusate napraviti novu obradu i da bude uspjesna,naravno!kad ljudi imaju veliko srce kao vi sve se poslozi kako treba i kad je vrijeme!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

ne predajte se, puno sreće vam želim   :Heart:

----------


## lina1li

sima, nemoj me krivo shvatit, djelomično se slažem s tobom.
Iskrenost je lijepa stvar.
A, ne znači da se lijepe želje događaju dobrim ljudima.
Samo smatram da živimo u takvom društvu, gdje ljudi s novcem imaju prednost i kupuju dijete, a gdje je tu moralnost.

A, makenna , mogu promjeniti adresu stanovanja, ukoliko imaju vikendicu ili kuću na selu i prijavit se u drugi centar.

Vjeruj mi, slažem se za iskrenost i poštenje, ja i suprug postigli smo u Centru jako dobre rezultate i pohvalu, jer smo im  iskreno odgovorili na mnoga pitanja, između ostalog i da kad vidim " buduće dijete" da se neću rastopit ka cukar, već da će mi trebat vremena i meni i bebeču da mi postane nešto najvrijednije na svijetu.

Ali, nažalost u našoj lijepoj državi moraš kalkulirati.
I ja samatram da u ovoj situaciji, djevojki kojoj je odstranjena maternica, dok joj se suprug borio za istu državu, a ta ista država na svaki način onemogućava joj da postane majka, jer ti isti ljudi u Centru ne priznaju potvrdu o sposobnosti njihova doktora.
Gdje je tu iskrenost, odgovori mi?
Tko tu predstavlja Boga?

----------


## sima

ma sve ja kuzim sta ti kazes,ali ova nasa drzava je prica za sebe i tema za neki drugi forum.ja sam samo htjela rec da ce istinu saznat ako ne na obradi onda kad budu skupljali dokumente kad dobiju dijete,pa bi im bilo teze da im onda zakompliciraju stvari a dijete je tu.neka oni pokusaju ponovo i budu uporni jer kad dodje dijete sve ce muke zaboraviti.

----------


## Zdenka2

U našoj državi je i zakon i postupak posvojenja vrlo u redu i mnogo bolji nego u mnogim drugim državama. Proizvoljne priče bez podloge o tome da je netko "kupio dijete" mi tjeraju paru na uši van. Ako netko ima saznanja o tome da je netko drugi "kupio dijete" neka to javi nadležnima, to jest policiji, ako nema onda neka govori takve stvari. U sad već skoro 10 godina koliko sam u tome ne znam ni za jedan jedini slučaj da je netko u Hrvatskoj kupio djecu. Djeca se drugdje kupuju, ali ovdje ne, čak se ni troškovi ne plaćaju nego je postupak posvojenja potpuno besplatan. Ovakve izjave smatram najobičnijim pljuvanjem bez veze sa stvarnošću.

Postupak obrade para se provodi *u interesu djeteta* i svatko tko laže u toj obradi postupa *protiv interesa djeteta*. Makenna i njezin muž su postupili kao pošteni ljudi, a oni koji laž u obradi smatraju opravdanom govore samo o sebi i o svom moralu.

----------


## lina1li

Draga Zdenka, jako mi je drago da imaš takav pozitivan stav pored toliko godina iskustva o navedenoj temi.
Naime, pod "kupiti dijete" podrazumjevam isključivo mito i korupciju.
Ne želim nikoga prozivati, ali objasni mi kako je moguće da poznata obitelj Boban mogu posvojiti više djece, a netko nijedno.????? 
Da ti ne tjeram paru na uši, u mom Centru na pitanje, dajte nam savjet kako da dobijemo bebeča najbezbolnije, glasio je " dragi moji, imate li kakvu vezu". Toliko o pari.
Zdenka što misliš da će se netko hvalit o tome da je "kupio dijete"?

Slažem se, apsolutno da se obrada para provodi u interesu djeteta,  i protiv sam hvalisanja i izmešljenih verzija, ali slučaj makenne, koju osobno ne poznajem, samo sam pročitala djelomično njenu tužnu priču i dala joj savjet, Vi si dozvaljavate zbog toga mene prozvati nemoralnom.

Zdenka, volim život, volim smijeh, volim sreću, volim obitelj....
Ne razumjem, kome mogu naštetiti?

----------


## sima

ja kao i zdenka stvarno ne znam nikog tko je dao novce za dijete,a pojam "imate li kakvu vezu" se ne mora odnositi direktno na novce.nekad ta "veza" moze napraviti puno i bez novaca.(u to sam se sama uvjerila,ne na ovom planu posvojenja vec u nekim drugim situacijama).

----------


## Zdenka2

Lina1li, ja ne poznajem vas niti vas osuđujem. Nisam osudila niti jednu osobu nego određeni postupak, a to je laganje u obradi. Tko se u tome prepoznaje, prepoznaje se.

Anonimno povlačenje nekih određenih obitelji koje su dobile djecu po javnosti ne pada mi napamet. Priče o tome kako je netko dobio više djece, a netko drugi nijedno su čisto naklapanje. Mogu govoriti samo o sebi: mm i ja dobili smo dvoje djece, bez ikakvih veza i "kupovine". Štoviše, rekli su nam: Ako poželite još djece, samo se javite, vama ćemo dati i treće i četvrto dijete, koliko god ih želite! Ima mnogo obitelji koje su dobile više djece i na ovom forumu i to zato što su u CZSS procijenili da je život u toj obitelji dobrobit za dijete koje su imali za posvojenje. To i jest njihov posao: zbrinuti djecu na način koji smatraju najboljim za dijete. Posao CZSS nije zbrinjavati potencijalne posvojitelje nego djecu koju imaju na skrbi. Oni traže roditelje djeci, a ne djecu roditeljima. Prema tome, ako oni procijene da su neki ljudi dobri roditelji mogu im dati i petero djece.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> A, makenna , mogu promjeniti adresu stanovanja, ukoliko imaju vikendicu ili kuću na selu i prijavit se u drugi centar.


 :shock: mislim da to nije baš dobra ideja!?

A veza?! HM... :/ 
........finacijska...za to još nisam čuo?!
........preporuka....to svakako!
........info gdje se nešto događa...vrlo čest slučaj!
........sudbina/čarolija/Božja ruka...to je ono pravo!  :Heart: 

oprosti, lina1li, ako smijem pitati, koliko ti je godina?

----------


## lina1li

Vidim da ste me razapeli na ovoj temi.
ok, makenna, sorry, na mojim strašnim savijetima, nekada ljudi od velike želje ne biraju sredstva da bi došli do cilja, ti probaj ponovo u isti centar s istom molbom, želim ti iskreno puno sreće.

A, već kad ste me proglasili nemoranom lažljivicom, možda mi i možete pomoći.
MM i ja smo prošli obradu u centru (2 razgovora i 2 psiho testa), za nekih 10-tak dana, su tu kod nas doma.

Pa dajte ovoj razvratnici koji savijet: kao -što mogu očekaivat od njih i što me još čeka da bi dobili potvrdu o sposobnosti (hm, već čujem naglas, "jesi sigurana da ste sposobni, vi kriminalci jedni").

p.s. Zdenka, drago mi je da si dobila dva slatka bića!  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

lina1li, nema potrebe za patetikom. Podsjetit ću samo da je, ako ne već u svakodnevnom životu, a onda bar na forumu zabranjeno poticanje na nedozvoljene radnje svih vrsta.
Što si očekivala  - pljesak i bravo za ideju?

Posjet obično prođe u ugodnom čavrljanju, soc. radnice bace oko na stan, bez velikih zavirivanja, čisto da provjere da li je sve u skladu s prethodno opisanim.

----------


## lina1li

čokolada, hvala na savjetima, trudit ću se bit pozitvnija osoba, ali evo opet imam dilemu oko poštenja!

stan mi je poprilčno velik, trosoban je i isključivo u ovih 7 godina braka, popunjen mojim i suprugovim stvarima.

Između naše sobe, tu su još dvije "dječije" sobe, inače jedna moja, koja je uglavnom popunjena ženskim sitnicama, dok suprugova soba strašna; naime, profesionalni je ronioc, i toj sobi osim njegove mnogobrojne opreme, odjela, boca, tu i ošri predmeti poput noževa i 6 različith puški za ronjenje.

Apsolutno mi je jasno da tu nije mjesto takvim stvarima, da je dijete tu.

Sad, dali im trebam dati do znanja soc. radnicama da ćemo sve perbacit   
odnosno riješit se svih tih stvari ukoliko beba dođe kući  ili trebam "nepošteno" zaključat vrata te sobe da se i oni sami ne prepadnu.

hvala ti

----------


## čokolada

Ne brini, sigurna sam da će socijalna radnica i/ili psihologinja shvatiti o čemu se tu zapravo radi.

----------


## Vlvl

U vezi s prešućivanjem ili zaobilaženjem istine u obradi: ja se to ne bih usudila napraviti. Takve stvari lako izbiju na vidjelo, ovo je mala zemlja i ne znate gdje su sve zajednički poznanici. Osim toga, prilikom posvajanja centar traži potvrdu nadležnog liječnika opće prakse. 
Zdravstveni problemi i dijagnoze nekog para važan su dio njihovih života. Zato vjerujem da bi se bilo koji par u svojoj roditeljskoj ulozi osjećao nesigurnije ako dobije dijete nakon prešućenih bitnih stvari. A razdoblja kad osjećate nesigurnost ima i bez toga, vjerujte. 
Ovako preko foruma makeena me se dojmila kao vrlo pozitivna osoba, i želim njoj i suprugu da za neko ne predugo vrijeme ponove obradu s pozitivnim ishodom. Ako bude tako, čemu se iskreno nadam, za njihovo buduće dijete taj dulji put značit će veću sigurnost.

A sad u vezi stana: ne traži se da stan bude uređen kao da dijete već u njemu živi. Mi smo pokazali prema maloj spavaćoj sobi i rekli: kad dijete dođe to će biti dječja soba a mi ćemo preselit u dnevnu. 
Za opasnu opremu samo kažite da ćete je sklonit u zaključani ormar, ostavu ili slično, i vjerujem da nitko neće od toga raditi problem.

----------


## Makenna

Draga *lina1li*, od srca ti zahvaljujem na dobroj namjeri i riječima utjehe.
MM i ja smo se odlučili za otvoreni i iskreni odnos sa stručnim timom Centra. I dalje, usprkos preprekama na koje smo naišli, vjerujem da smo ispravno odlučili. 

Mogu reći da su se neke stvari počele okretati na pozitivniju stranu.
Prošli tjedan nas zvali iz Centra gdje smo i bili na razgovoru s ravnateljicom, pravnicom i socijalnom radnicom. Mi smo iznjeli naše viđenje _"problema"_, one su se složile da je do nekih propusta zaista i došlo. Uglavnom, čim se one međusobno dogovore _(do kraja ovog tjedna ili sljedeći tjedan)_, zvati će nas da ponovo dođemo na obradu. Ne mogu reći da sam 100% sigurna da ćemo briljirati, ali u svakom slučaju dati ćemo svoj maksimum i pokazati da smo dobre i odgovorne osobe!   :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Od srca vam želim da vas nadležni prepoznaju kao buduće roditelje!   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Makenna, bravo! Drago mi je da su stvari počele preokretati. Išli ste težim, ali pravim putem i time ste pokazali da ste otvoreni i čestiti ljudi, pa je to sigurno i tim u CZSS prepoznao. Nadam se da će sve dobro završiti i da ćete nam se uskoro pridružiti s djetešcetom.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Zelim vam pozitivan isohod nove obrade, od sveg srca  :Love:

----------


## sima

i ja vam zelim pozitivan ishod i sto prije jednog bebaca...

----------


## rozalija

> Zelim vam pozitivan isohod nove obrade, od sveg srca


  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Makenna

Hvala vam na potpori. Od srca.   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> Nadam se da će sve dobro završiti i da ćete nam se uskoro pridružiti s djetešcetom.


  :Love:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Podrška i od mene!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Makenna

Hvala još jednom svima na podršci.

Mi smo danas bili u Centru, ponovo na obradi.
Odnosno, na razgovoru sa psihologicom.
Psihologica je nova, nije ona koja nam je bila posljednji puta.
Ova mi se jako svidjela jer je neposredna, nasmijana i ne djeluje uštogljeno.
Kratko smo svi troje razgovarali; pitala nas je da li želimo da svi zajedno razgovaramo ili želimo da jedno piše testove, a drugo razgovara sa njom, pa obratno? MM je odabrao ovo drugo, pa sam tako ja prva otišla u drugu prostoriju popunjavati psiho testove, a on je ostao razgovarati s psihologicom. Kasnije smo MM i ja promijenili mjesta, te sam ja na kraju razgovarala sa psihologicom, dok je on rješavao testove. Kada je riješio testove, pridružio nam se pa smo još zajednički nastavili razgovor.

Ne kažem da će se nakon ovoga dogoditi čudo, ali u odnosu na onaj prethodni razgovor sa psihologom, ovo djeluje obećavajuće. A dobili smo i neke korisne savjete za suprugov problem sa PTSP-om.

Dogovorili smo da se nađemo ponovo u ponedjeljak da nam objasni kako smo prošli psiho-testove i da nam da upute za dalje.

Uglavnom, usprkos tmurnom danu u mom gradu, meni je zasjalo sunce.   :Smile:  

Šaljem vam svima poljupce!   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Makenna, ovo zvuči jako dobro! Od srca vam želim dobar rezultat i pozitivno mišljenje   :Love:  .

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Bravo za vas, ovo zvuci obecavajuce!Ma bas sam sretna radi vas!  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

I tebi   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

:Heart:   za dobar rezultat i sto prije pozitivno zavrsenu obradu  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dani39

za pozitivno mišljenje i dobar prolaz testova od   :Heart:  

držim fige i sa nestrpljenjem  :Cekam:  Ponedjeljak.SRETNO!

----------


## Vlvl

Ovo zvuči dobro. Sretno dalje.   :Smile: 
Meni je isto važno da ljudi s kojima razgovaram u tako osjetljivim stvarima ne budu uštogljeni.

----------


## Srecicavrecica

Pozdrav svima! Bila bih zahvalna ako netko zna da li ako imam dijagnozu anksiozni poremecaj imam uopce mogucnosti posvojiti djete? Trenutno pijem terapiju, ali kad prestanem piti predali bi zahtjev samo me strah odbijanja radi te dijagnoze :/ Hvala unaprijed!

----------

